# 'Finished' My Professional



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

If a bike is ever really finished....










This was the second Merckx I bought after my 1XM. 
Up to seven at the time of this posting..


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice. Mine is built up with a more modern gruppo. Not original but it keeps me riding it. Yours looks great! Looks like you are missing a Columbus Tubing sticker on it. There was probably one on the seat tube eh?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

fasteddy07 said:


> If a bike is ever really finished....
> 
> 
> This was the second Merckx I bought after my 1XM.
> Up to seven at the time of this posting..


Excellent job....well done


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

martinrjensen said:


> Very nice. Mine is built up with a more modern gruppo. Not original but it keeps me riding it. Yours looks great! Looks like you are missing a Columbus Tubing sticker on it. There was probably one on the seat tube eh?


Not sure if there was...

It is a repaint - from Tom Kellogg at Spectrum Cycles - and a great job...


I have seen other comments that the professional did not have a tube decal - I think Tom decorated it appropriately. Hard to say. While not original paint, it is straight as an arrow and not a chip or blemish to be found. Chrome is also a 10.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*more -*

I did a blog post, there are some more pictures etc.. for those that care..


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Are you sure this is a Tom Kellogg respray? Paint looks rather rough and missing several of the details around lug and fork crown cutouts. It strikes me as odd that Kellogg would let anything but top quality out of his shop. 
EM3


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Pretty Darn Sure -*



em3 said:


> Are you sure this is a Tom Kellogg respray? Paint looks rather rough and missing several of the details around lug and fork crown cutouts. It strikes me as odd that Kellogg would let anything but top quality out of his shop.
> EM3


Guessing it is based on...










I would blame my photography before Tom..


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Interesting ... 7410 low profile cranks with an older/longer 7400 bottom bracket, is there only a dustcap on the drive side ?

Also what brake pads are on it fast eddy ?

I have 2 steel Merckx's myself and luckily their paint does not warrant a re-spray.

Just noticed radial spoking in the rear in the top photo ? How does that go ? but a different wheel in the BB photo ?


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Bit of a mix*



latman said:


> Interesting ... 7410 low profile cranks with an older/longer 7400 bottom bracket, is there only a dustcap on the drive side ?
> 
> Also what brake pads are on it fast eddy ?
> 
> I have 2 steel Merckx's myself and luckily their paint does not warrant a re-spray.


Yeah bit of a mix - 7400 / 7410. 600 headset, campy seat post.. I figure good enough.The brakes are 7400 with original stock pads. I added non Shimano dust caps after that last picture - Had a couple of SA's in the box o' parts. That last photo was before I 'finished'
Yeah radical radial skinny sew-ups for wheels. Ah... Ebay..

I now have three in 74XX Dura-Ace (Three Merckx anyway) and 5 steel Merckx frames -

Professional
Corsa
Corsa Extra
Strada
MX Leader

Then there is the Elite and 1XM..

The Corsa Extra is complete 7400 except the bottom bracket. 
The MX Leader is compete 7410
The professional - well - the word scraps come to mind...

But not bad for scraps...


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I though those DA single pivot brakes came in 2 versions the 6 speed with pressed alloy pad holders/wheel guides (and non aero levers) then the 7spd ones with cast alloy /gunnmetal painted sharkfin pads and aero levers , then came the 8spd STI levers and dual pivot brakes.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*8sp*

Well, the down-tube levers on this are definitely 8sp. Not sure when the integrated brake showed up on the time line -

The pads are the gun metal color - single pivot -

The break levers (also a separate purchase) may not match - 

Again, thats why this build is a mutt of sorts. Leftovers from other builds with a few extra parts mixed in.

We need a nice coffee table book on the timeline and details of such things. 

I nominate you to write it!  

Harder with Shimano over Campy in that it changed around so much over the years.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Its only this 7400/7401/7402/7403/7410 that is such a pain (I have 3 bikes from this era) 
Dave Hickey will be along soon to sort us out!


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes...

I am sure Dave could write a book -

I would buy it.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks sharp, nice job!


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

fasteddy07,

I am ever curious what Merckx model frame you have. I have never seen short vertical dropouts on a Merckx steel frame (based on pic from your blog, but not sure if completely vertical). Frames from the Professional era would most certainly have had horizontal Campagnolo 1010B dropouts. Also, I am almost certain that Professional frames were manufactured prior to the bridgeless BB era and the brake bride would be a straight bar, and not the A-arch type. Lastly, I have only seen the tapered semi-fastback seat cluster on Grand Prix 753 models, (and somewhat similar clusters on a few MX Leaders) and certainly not on older Professional models. 

Are there any other Merckx markings on your frame (brake bridge, underside of BB)? The serial number stamped on BB underside can provide valuable clues as well?

Again, just curious.
EM3


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Not near the bike at the moment, 

but running the serial up against the cadre list is what had me thinking it was a professional.

I will get some additional details and post -
I am curious as well !


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

fasteddy07 said:


> Well, the down-tube levers on this are definitely 8sp. Not sure when the integrated brake showed up on the time line -
> 
> The pads are the gun metal color - single pivot -
> 
> ...


I just looked at the" head on " photo in your blog and think the pad holders are shimano 600 ones , the dura ace has a much more pronounced tire guide that looks like a shark fin.
http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=5505BDA1-D3C2-48D4-A089-85B4AE5F62BE&Enum=117&AbsPos=5
http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=F3BED1A2-3655-416D-AD41-F2F073116D30&Enum=117&AbsPos=0


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*looks good*

nice simple livery, quite tasteful
though the 90s era letters seem to new for a Pro


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Great looking bike. Can't wait to see it out on the roads next year.


----------

